# Orlando Magic @ Charlotte Bobcats Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>32 - 34</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>12 - 52</center></td></tr></table>

3/21/05 at 7:00 PM 

Season series tied 1 - 1


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HOWARD, DWIGHT" TITLE="HOWARD, DWIGHT" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/magic/HOWARD, DWIGHT.jpg"></td><td><center>- Key Match: PF -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">10.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>14.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">9.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>10.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">32.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">50.6%</p></td><td width=50><center>*FG%*</center></td><td width=34>44.2%</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td><IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="OKAFOR, EMEKA" TITLE="OKAFOR, EMEKA" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bobcats/OKAFOR, EMEKA.jpg"></td></tr></table></center>


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We should not have lost to the Bobcats earlier this season. We need to win this game so we can get a little bit of momentum going after that little losing skid we had.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bobcats Game Thread :wave:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight shows Okafor who the #1 overall pick is with dunks on back-to-back-to-back possessions including one right in Okafor's grill. Magic take the early 14-12 lead.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

No TV coverage here. :no:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Hunter and Bogans trade baskets, too bad we can't undo that other trade.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Very nice first quarter for the Magic. Howard played well, Hill played well, DeShawn played well, Nelson played well and had a great 3-point play to end the quarter, and Brandon Hunter played pretty well off the bench. The Magic turn the ball over just twice in the first period and get 7 assists as a team. They also had good shot selection and nailed a few tough ones as well, 56% shooting for the quarter.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Violet Palmer is out of control.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

No question who's winning the Howard/Okafor Matchup right now:
Dwight- 8 Points(4-6 FG) 1 Rebounds
Okafor- 3 Points(1-7 FG, 1-5 FT) 3 Rebounds


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic pull out to a 7 point lead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill and Howard are just dominating. This one should be all but over no later than the end of the third.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

By the way, the Emeka/Howard matchup is a little screwed up because Emeka is being guarded by Cato (who by the way has shut him down). But with the Magic holding a 12 point lead you got to look at the number of turnovers for the Magic (3) for the source of lead margin.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Stupid Charging call against Howard.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ridiculous call by Palmer. Howard should be on the line for his 18th point of the first half. Knight was clearly moving, not even close.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Bogans is in some serious pain right now, it's hard to see what exactly happened to him though. It looks he just fell to the ground all of a sudden. Very strange.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Bogans is in some serious pain right now, it's hard to see what exactly happened to him though. It looks he just fell to the ground all of a sudden. Very strange.


Yeah they showed the replay, but I didn't see anything wrong.
Well, anyways...
-Half Time-
Orlando 55
Charlotte 44

G-Hill: 20 points, 7 rebounds
D-How: 19 points, 7 rebounds, 2 fouls.

The key to our lead has to be our great shot selection, and more importantly our lack of turnovers.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

looked like a back injury for bogans


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill and Howard with 20 points on 8-10 shooting and 7 rebounds and 19 points on 7-10 shooting and 7 rebounds respectively. Huge first halfs for the Magic's top 2 players with Francis out. Man, it's amazing how much I'm not missing Steve Francis right now.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO @ us blowing 16 point lead, I knew this would happen.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What a block by Battie!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill's jumper cools off + Howard picks up his 3rd and 4th fouls + Bobcats whole team catches fire = Not a good 3rd quarter for the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks like we are trying pretty hard to lose this one.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Okafor only has one foul... looks like the refs are trying to improve his statline after Howard owned him in the first half.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Violet Palmer is a horrible referee. Ridiculous block call that should have been a charge.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

And thus ends the third quarter. Pretty horribly played on the part of the Magic, coming into the quarter with a 16 point lead and having it slimmed to one point going into the fourth. We need to come out strong in the fourth and execute our game plan.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate when Howard has a huge first half only to see him struggle in the second half because of foul trouble.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I cannot believe we're going to lose this game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is the end of the season right now. If we don't decide to play basketball again tonight and finish up the worst loss in franchise history, the season is over.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> This is the end of the season right now. If we don't decide to play basketball again tonight and finish up *the worst loss in franchise history*, the season is over.


That's going a little overboard. Worse than the blown 20-point-lead and the four missed free throws by Nick Anderson in the NBA Finals?

But yes, with their April schedule, it looks like the Magic aren't going to get in. Too bad, I'd much rather see them in the playoffs than New Jersey or Philadelphia.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight still stuck at 19 points, unreal. Has Howard even got to breathe on the ball in the second half?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The fact that we are losing is a freaking joke, and I have only one explanation for it:
1.) Violet ******* Palmer. She has cost us at least 9 points this game, and it would be a shame if she wasn't fired after this.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

LMAO @ the refs! Way to give Knight that superstar treatment.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

This game was an all around disapointment. Blowing a freaking 16 point lead coming into the second half and losing to the now 13 win Bobcats is just a joke. And we call ourselves plyoff contenders ...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> That's going a little overboard. Worse than the blown 20-point-lead and the four missed free throws by Nick Anderson in the NBA Finals?
> 
> But yes, with their April schedule, it looks like the Magic aren't going to get in. Too bad, I'd much rather see them in the playoffs than New Jersey or Philadelphia.


Yes it's worse than that. The NBA Finals was a joke anyway, the Magic didn't have a shot at winning it. This loss right here is the worst thing I've ever seen. I've never in my life been more ashamed to be a Magic fan, yes including last season. That's the season right there, it's over after this garbage. The game is two ****in halves, not one.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What a crushing loss. Let's just go back to the lottery, maybe we can get lucky again :banana:.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> What a crushing loss. Let's just go back to the lottery, maybe we can get lucky again :banana:.



Mr. Optomistic strikes again. We'll be lucky enough to be the last team not to make the playoffs, having the best record not making it, draft a bust and screw up again next year.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

The draft this year sucks anyways. I am eyeballing Francisco Garcia though...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We lost? :laugh: Wtf.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This is beyond pathetic. If we can't beat the Bobcats this late in the season, we don't belong in the playoffs. Might as well get ready for the lottery again.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Howard should be getting 15-20 shots a night without question. Few people can handle him in the low post. Good showing for him, especially with Okafor's mediocre shooting night.

Attendance: 10,727. Wow!


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

i put my first stinkin bet on this game (all of my points), bobcats only had 2 points and i thought it was a gimme :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> That's going a little overboard. Worse than the blown 20-point-lead and the four missed free throws by Nick Anderson in the NBA Finals?


Maybe if that was a game 6 or game 7, but the Magic would have lost in 5 even if Anderson did knock down those FT's... still quite a collapse.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

magicfan187 said:


> i put my first stinkin bet on this game (all of my points), *bobcats only had 2 points and i thought it was a gimme* :curse:



That's what I thought too and put 1.000 on the Magic...:whoknows:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

What a terrible loss...My whole day is destroyed :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

That was a tough Magic loss. Some of the other eastern conference teams are struggling as well but to lose to the 'Cats is terrible for a team trying to make it to the playoffs.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

For the second freakin time this year. We got killed by Bernard Robinson and Brevin Knight. Let me repeat, Bernard freakin Robinson and Brevin Knight. Just ridiculous.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

This is going to take a lot time to forget, because we were coasting and then we blew it. I'm pretty ticked that we lost, but we got to bounce back and win 7 to 8 more games before season's end.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I was so pissed off about this loss I broke my controller to my TV. The damn thing was taunting me all night so the controller had it coming. :curse:


----------

